# shooting bearded hens



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

As some of you may already know, I might get a chance at a hen with a 6 to 8 inch beard that I saw during bow season. I never thought of the negatives of that untill they were pointed out to me on this forum--such as simply shooting a hen, a hen that will potentially give rise to more Toms in the area, and so on. Just wondering what everyone else would do in this situation. 

DaYoop


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

We all know that hunting is an exciting sport. If you have your wits about you and realize that the bird you are bearing down on (who has a beard) is a hen, you should save it for posterity. 

If you are excited that you got close enough to a bearded critter and blast it without noticeing the coloring etc. Don't be ashamed of yourself. 

The law says it must have a beard. It doesn't say anything about color or gender. I personally would notice the difference in color (probably) and realize it is a hen. I'd pass if I could tell. Not everyone out hunting in our woods does their homework well enough to realize the difference except for the beard. Again the law says it has to have a beard so its legal. 

I personally know guys who love the hunt. The comeraderie, and outdoors etc. but who don't have time to learn their sport. Some legitimately and most not. The letter of the law is for them. The rest of the hunting populous should be alert and able to identify their prey.

If you've read my other posts you know that I am just growing into the stage of knowing, and I don't want to sound like a purist but I am beginning to see where they are coming from. The woods is for everybody who does not abuse it. As we each grow at different speeds it takes different numbers of years for us to get to the same place ethics and ecology wise.


----------



## StrutnSpur (Mar 22, 2000)

I think you are leaving out a very important part of the picture here in the way the poll is worded. 
Are you talking about shooting the hen in the spring time or during the fall season?
If it is during the spring season then it would greatly effect the flock more than if it was during the fall... I think you know how I voted because I think you are talking about the spring hunt when you posted the poll.

You can call in a hen and usually a tom is not far behind.
If you remember anything I say about turkey hunting remember this:*PATIENCE*


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

This is nothing at all like shooting an antlered doe.

A hen is a hen--period.

I don't claim to be any turkey ID wizard but, I've never had much difficulty identifying the bird that I'm out there looking for.


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

Great points, thanks for the input. SNS--I was referring to the spring hunt. 

This is my first Turkey season and I honestly didn't think of the adverse affects of shooting a bearded hen. I was just looking at the opportunity of shooting a rare bird. I've definately altered my way of looking at the situation.

One opinion is popping up though--this is not a question of mis-identification. I fully know it is a hen, no doubt about that. I know the difference between a hen and a tom--this is a unique hen though. I was merely thinking about the chance of shooting a very rare trophy, which is what I feel this bird is, a tremedous trophy.

Again, thanks for the opinions,

DaYoop


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

You know what they say about "opinions"

It is YOUR hunt, make the most of it as long as it follows all legal and ethical guidelines.

Who is anybody else to say what a "trophy" is?

Some folks shoot does, others don't. Some folks don't care if the drop the hammer on a "susie" or not.

To each their own, thats what makes us all individuals.

Have a great hunt and I hope that you enjoy pursuing your quarry, whatever it is...


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

I believe hens should be left alone in the spring whether or not they have a beard or not. The coloring seems pretty obvious to me. I was nervous when I saw my first jake and I had to wait awhile until I saw his tiny beard before I could shoot him. I think the DNR should post some info for novices on how to identify males better to prevent killing of bearded hens. Also, I think hens are a lot smaller and wouldn't give as much meat. For anyone that does accidentally shoot a spring hen, don't feel bad. I shot a button buck with my bow this fall thinking it was a dow. Had I had more experinece I would have left him for next year.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

wolfgang510

I guess that one of the few advantages that comes with age (sometimes) is experience. Only hours (years) afield can provide you with that. What I was willing to take way back when is not the same as today. Granted, there are more deer and turkeys around now.

Target ID is easy for me with bucks and turkeys, if they are not up to self imposed minimum standards, they walk.
Even my son and his buddy learned of that joy. I can't explain it. You'll hopefully experience it too.

My point was really quite simple-- we needn't be criticizing each other if the quarry falls within certain parameters.
Just because I choose not to take smaller bucks, or jakes, or keep female steelhead or walleyes, doesn't mean you have to as well. 

Don't be afraid to set high standards. The HUNT is what it's all about, not the kill.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2001)

Iwingwatcher, you said it all and well.


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

Well said Ingwatcher. Hunting in Decemeber I had another button buck come in and this time I knew what he was. I was well rewarded by holding off too cause a 6 point came in 20 min. later but never gave me a shot.


----------



## BIGTHUNDERSTICK (Jan 10, 2001)

I believe everyone in here has made very legitimate points.we all are out there to enjoy the outdoors and preserve and manage wildlife to our best ability.if you are out there turkey hunting amd can not tell a hen from a Jake, beard or no beard I would be uncomfortable hunting next to you on state land .I know when I take my sons hunting they have no problem identifying the sex of the game they are hunting or I have not prepared them correctly.As far as shooting a hen in the spring because she has a beard,remember you are not only killing this hen!


----------



## Dangler (Mar 24, 2000)

I'm glad to see this topic because I was gonna post it.

2 years ago I was on my last Michigan turkey hunt before packing up for a turkey hunt in Indiana. I saw a bird walk into the field that I was sure was a hen, but when it got closer I could see a long beard. I shot it after several minutes of soul-searching. It was a hen that had a 7" beard and weighed 13 pounds. I called the DNR and talked to a biologist, and he made me feel pretty bad by saying bearded hens are usually dominant and produce good Toms.

I made a decent one-in-a-lifetime trophy mount with her "fan" and beard, but I didn't feel good at all when I found 13 eggs inside her. I will make sure I never EVER kill another bearded hen.

If you feel the need to put a bearded hen on your trophy wall, it's legal. But from my point of view, it's not something to be proud of, having done it.

I was much happier with the 21.5-pound, 8" beard I got 2 days later on my first morning turkey hunt in Indiana. From now on, my turkey hunts will be "bucks" only.

A valuable lesson learned.


----------



## StrutnSpur (Mar 22, 2000)

Great post there Dan! A gobbling Tom turkey coming to call is something to be proud of for sure and it will hook a wild turkey hunter for life! I still don't even like the idea of hunters shooting the hens in the fall. I have heard that a bearded hen usually will have a larger clutch of eggs than a normal hen and some say that they can have gobblers from the clutch with multi beards....SnS


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

Well this is turning out more interesting than I expected. The replies all seem to say "don't dare shoot that hen" while the poll is much different. I might be way off here, but seems that the replies vaguely resemble the sentiment that the "old time" deer hunters express towards shooting does, while the poll resembles what the majority of deer hunters feel towards shooting does. Thanks for the comments,

DaYoop


----------



## BIGTHUNDERSTICK (Jan 10, 2001)

dayoop how ya doing?I think the difference that is being seen between the replies and the polls are due to the fact that the poll does not indicate whether this is a spring hunt or a fall and most of the opposition I think is shooting the hen when she may be full of eggs


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

Hi BTS, all things considered I'm doin alright.

I see your point, and my intention is during the spring. I guess I really don't understand why it would make a difference when it was. A hen in the fall is the same hen in the spring--with or with out eggs, its the same bird. Only difference is potential, in the fall the hen could potentially have eggs in the spring, and in the spring actually does. Lets compare to deer. Most does that are shot have already been bred--so therefore technically would be classified as "having eggs" when compared to a turkey. Does that slow as down and say hey, we're shooting 2-4 deer here? well it used to, but not anymore with the populations exploding in most areas (not in 452 and some other areas). I understand that the hen turkey will have a substantially larger number of offspring, but the concept is the same. Don't get me wrong here, I'm not trying to justify shooting a hen, just trying to explain my perspective on the morality of shooting females, of any species. 

I've also done a ton of thinking, based on everyone else's views and opinions, about what I'll do if this bird I've seen before walks within range. Chances are I'll now let her walk, where as when I started this post I would not have thought twice about shooting. 

Happy Trails,
DaYoop


----------



## BIGTHUNDERSTICK (Jan 10, 2001)

I Respect your view and opinion and I defiantly would not try to tell you what is right for you or wrong .I was just explaining my opinion why there was such a difference between the poll and replies.Also in most areas in Michigan in respect with deer to turkey populations it is not even close,we have a long way to go here before the entire populations will be able to hunt turkey like they can deer.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

A few years ago I took a bearded hen in the U.P. (Menominee Co) that came in with 2 other hens.

The one I shot was jet black compared to the usual brown of the other hens. She was also a bit bigger than the other ones, but not by much.

She had a HEAVY - 6 1/4 inch beard and I figured it HAD to be a jake due to the size of the beard and the obvious color difference.

That beard is proudly displayed on the wall (no spurs of course! LOL) alongside other "trophys".

Had I known for sure it was a hen, I MAY have let her walk. then again..........................


----------



## Doctor (Jun 21, 2002)

Personally I would let her walk at least this year. Give her a chance to raise some of here own. It might just increase the number of bearded hens and quality Toms in the Flock. If next year she comes into range along with her bearded offspring you might take a shot knowing some of her genes had passed on to another generation. 

I have seen a remarkable looking Doe three years in a row. She quite often ends up in my cross hairs but I always let her pass. It is easier letting her go knowing she is spreading her genetics and experience to her offspring. But someday maybe next year I will feel more comfortable harvesting her knowing that a big part of her is still flowing through the veins of a large percentage of the herd. In my limited experience I think you become attached to the animals you let pass. Especially when it is a female that you know is improving the flock or herd. 

Doctor


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

wow, this is an old thread come back to life 

I never did see that hen again. Still haven't gotten that first bird either. Still love trying! Maybe this year?


----------



## thornapple (Feb 3, 2003)

I would shoot a bearded hen in a minute. Then I would take some nice pictures, pluck it then deep fry it. There are getting to be just too many hens in southern Mich. Believe it or not the DNR encourages people to shoot hens in the fall, To try and reduce the flock size. Our tom to hen ratio in this state is getting to be like our buck to doe ratio. Lately in the northern lower The turkey flock is way down and in that case I would have to pass on the hen.


----------



## Old Hunter (Jan 21, 2002)

Last spring the 1st day April 21st a nice Tom and his BEARDED lady friend walked out in front of my blind, she ran as he died. Hunters ask me why I didn't shoot her as that is a trophy that many hunters never get, or even see.


----------



## Bubba Jr. (May 9, 2003)

I'm reading how a bearded hen will raise more tom's, and better quality tom's. 3 years ago a person I know shot a bearded hen, as she ran from the back side of a tree. He didn't know it was a hen. He saw a beard and squeezed the trigger. Poof dead turkey. After tagging the bird, he walked on the side of the tree where the turkey came from. He found a nest. He gathered the eggs, and put them under his sitting hens to hatch. He was going to raise them and let them go. 18 of the 21 eggs hatched. They all were born deformed, and died a day or two later. The other 3 that didn't hatch, were more deformed than those that did hatch. So in my opinion, shoot the bearded hen and don't look back. Of course this was only one test from a screwed up hen. And for those of you crying over a hen being shot... don't blame the hunter... the DNR allows it to happen so it is legal... think of all the laws you break every day driving to work, or when you go hunting, or driving to church(that is if you go to church to worship our creator of all). I hope you all had a merry christmas. HAPPY BIRTHDAY JESUS.
BUBBA


----------



## Brock (Oct 27, 2000)

I would shoot it because the turkey population is already too high around me.


----------



## treestand6 (May 7, 2003)

I will not shoot or let anyone shoot a beared hen on my property.

I hear that a hen with a beard will cause off spring Toms to have more than one beard! 

I have passed bearded hens and have seen Toms with more than one beard--I have videotaped a hen with a beard and a Tom with 2 beards--I shot one last spring wiith 4 beards---over 36 inches--No do not shoot hens with beards!


----------



## JOE_RFISHER (Mar 8, 2003)

if u have a short season and u dont get out in the woods much shoot the hen if its the first day of the season and u have ur gun up on her i would let her walk bc u never know what could walk up behind her alot of the times if gobblers already got a hen they are wokin they wont gobble at all so i say it depends on the season and how desperate u are to take a bird


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

Up until last year, I always thought, "go ahead and shoot as it is legal." Well, legal and right don't always coincide.

My son and I are guests on a firend's proeprty in Nothern Michigan. He was kind enough to give us free run of his property for the entire 3rd season, so my son could enjoy his first season of hunting with minimal problems with other hunters.

We saw lots of turkeys, but they were very call shy due to the late season and the adjacent public ground pressure. We saw a bearded hen several times during the hunt at very close range. The landowner had specifically asked that we do not shoot it due to her having a nest, and we complied to the letter as guests. Upon reflection, it was the right thing to do regardless of where we were hunting.

What an awesome lesson for a new hunter to learn about stewardship. That lesson has stuck with me and my son, and he still talks about how neat it was.

BTW, he shot a huge tom on Memorial Day. 23 pounds, 11 inch beard, and 1 1/2" spurs. We chased that tom during the entire hunt, but it was very smart and call shy. He shot it at 2:45 in the afternoon.

Dan


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

Have a hen with a 5 inch beard mounted in the family room. We actually see atleast one every year. The wife missed one two years ago. Last year my buddy saw one often. Myself I saw two pibald all year one was a nice Tom but had no shot. Hoping to get him this spring.


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

Never heard of piebald turkeys. I have seen a piebald deer. I did see a partially white gobbler several years ago, but I am quite sure he was a domestic/wild mix breed.

Dan


----------



## bowhunter4life (Aug 23, 2003)

I voted for letting her walk. My first turkey I ever shot was a bearded hen, and it was in the spring hunt. I was a little upset after because i realized that i had just shot a bird that was nesting, or about to nest. I just believe that if you can identify it as a hen, the best thing would be to let her walk. I guess it just depends on the hunter.

Jay


----------



## Zim (Feb 25, 2003)

test - dam computer wiped out my entire previous post. Said I wasn't logged in which I was.


----------



## Zim (Feb 25, 2003)

Try again:

I passed on a bearded hen a few years ago in Illinois. It had a full 9"-10" beard. This was the only one I've seen. I waited for it to get farther in the field and shot some nice video of it instead. To this day never regretted the decision.

One thing is I knew it was around because I'd seen it the day before and thought about what I'd do. It actually flew down at sunrise and spun my decoy around when it landed. Waited one hour and had two big toms follow her route, racing each other to my decoy, and my gun.

Also I would not call a bearded hen a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity. I don't think they are that rare. And a fan mount wouldn't really look all that good anyway. My video footage...I like that.

I say if in doubt, pass.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Do turkeys tend to stay in the same general area from spring to fall? If so, why not wait till fall IF you decide to shoot? The other reason I ask is: I just moved into a new home and have seen a flock of turkeys from time to time within about a 3 mile area. I have seen a big flock before but this one is HUGE, I am guessing 80ish or more. Is that common?


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Hunter333, They are a lot like deer in they flock up in the winter months and then they start breaking up during the breeding season, which is when the season is. 

You will see smaller flocks come spring.


----------



## Bubba Jr. (May 9, 2003)

Turkeys are just big black rats.. I say kill them all..


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Bubba Jr. _
> *Turkeys are just big black rats.. I say kill them all.. *


Nice post Bubba Jr.
While we're at it, are there any other species that you'd like to see eradicated?


----------



## Pinelander (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi guys, just visiting... nice place ya got around here.

I grew up in Iowa near the MO border. Back in the mid-70's Iowa was trading pheasants to Missouri for turkeys. By the early 80's we had LOTS of birds. Ive tagged 'em with shotguns, bows, and cameras. Would always go for the tom if with a bearded hen. One by herself? A legal bird and very gratifying to respect and hunt such a grand bird, no matter the sex. Heck, coyotes took more egg clutches than I could even muster shots in several seasons. But, can see the point... not many turkeys in your area, let the hens go.

Speakin' of turkey, got a nice little turkey thumpin' recurve for sale.


----------



## Benny (Mar 5, 2004)

i would wait till fall to shoot a bearded hen... you can make a neat turkey call with the wing bone of a turkey but it works better with a hen, (read about it in Woods & Water)


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I don't understand the argument for shooting a hen in the fall and not in the spring. The logic makes no sense to me at all......killing a hen anytime of year is gonna adversely affect the population to some degree! Do I think taking one hen in the spring is gonna hurt the population....nope, and thats why I'd roll the hen! Turkeys numbers grow at quite a fast pace so I do not see shooting a hen as being a big deal!


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

BLAST HER

WHAT A COOL MEMORY AND MOUNT


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

The first turkey I ever shot was a bearded hen, and although I'm not proud of it, I don't feel ashamed either. This was my first true turkey hunt many years ago when we didn't have many, if any, turkeys around home here in Southern Michigan. So I just wasn't experienced yet at determining sex of turkeys "on the hoof". My brother, who was more experienced at turkey hunting, had no permit, but was calling for me about 20 yds behind me. We had set up in a hilly woodlot, and at first light we had a bunch of Toms sounding off around us. With some good calling, soon they were coming out of the trees and getting closer, and my 20 year old heart began racing. All of a sudden over a rise about 20 yds. in front of me, up pops a head. When the bird came over the rise, it was still pretty dark. I was already in the shooting position, and looking down the barrel all I saw was the bird had a pretty decent beard. I still recall taking two, three, or even four looks at the beard, in my mind to verify, before deciding I would shoot. Being inexperienced, I never bothered to look at the head or any other features to verify that it truly was a Tom. Geez, back then I don't think I had ever heard of a bearded hen, so I thought GOOD ENOUGH! BAM! Down goes the bird. Up runs brother, who quickly states....YOU IDIOT....YOU SHOT A HEN! When I showed him the 6 inch beard, he said HMMM! We both were a bit baffled, and to be honest, we weren't even sure it was legal. But nevertheless, I wasn't about to leave any game that I had shot in the woods. So we went back to camp, cleaned the bird, got the rules out and studied them, finding out then that what I had done was legal. But to this day, over 20 years later, I recall the sick feeling in my stomach when my brother said I'd shot a hen.


----------



## Johnnydeerhunt (Apr 27, 2005)

This is my first post as a member of the michigan sportsman. I love everything about michigan wilderness.


----------



## Johnnydeerhunt (Apr 27, 2005)

If you got the $500 to get her mounted do it. If not shoot her anyway and beg your spouse for the money.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

While hunting in Missouri last week I saw 3 bearded hens. One had a 6 or 7 inch beard.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

I voted to shoot. Come this spring if I get a permit I will not shoot a bearded hen but will encourage my daughter to do so as it would be her first Turkey. The reason I would not shoot is because I have already taken 2 bearded hens.

I posted this in another thread...

Hi,

I'm kinda new to the forum but thought I'd post up in this thread. In 93 I shot a bearded hen with a 9" beard. I did not get it mounted. I researched and at the time IIRC the stats (I think it was a national average and do not remember the year it was published) were .7% of the hen population were bearded. I was bummed I did not get it mounted. I proceeded to take my share of +20lb Tom's with thick 10-11 inch beards and 3/4-1 1/4 inch spurs always wishing one would have been my trophy hen. Well in 2007 I got my wish and took another bearded hen a bit over 14 lbs 9" beard and no spurs and had it mounted you can see the pic in my signature. BTW they were both full of eggs.

A bit of research shows Texas in 68 at 10% and 2008 New Hamshire up to 10%

Jim


----------

